# shocking



## Foreign woman (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone, 
Glad to find this website so i can complain about my husband perhaps find a solution with others help.
I am here to get encouragement, share and get stronger and happier. 
Hope I can meet some good friends here.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Foreign woman said:


> Glad to find this website so i can complain about my husband


I have no idea about the situation, but my first recommendation is "_don't complain about your husband". _


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

People who complain about their spouse are usually the ones who need to change.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Diceplayer said:


> _*People who complain about their spouse are usually the ones who need to change.*_



How very wrong you are.

She posted elsewhere that Mr. Wonderful, her college professor husband, has been carrying on with his STUDENT coworker - hiding and deleting all his texts, etc.

So yeah, since he's a scumbag, she has every right to complain about him. 😠😠😠😠


----------



## Kristine C (10 mo ago)

Foreign woman said:


> Hello everyone,
> Glad to find this website so i can complain about my husband perhaps find a solution with others help.
> I am here to get encouragement, share and get stronger and happier.
> Hope I can meet some good friends here.


Feel free to complain. We all need someone to complain to. Keeping it all inside can be maddening. I don’t agree with the comment that people who complain are usually the ones who need to change. I agree that of course there are some out there who always blame others, but there are plenty who are dealing with the mess of someone else. So don’t feel ashamed to complain, there’s a lot of us who are right there with you


----------



## Foreign woman (10 mo ago)

Kristine C said:


> Feel free to complain. We all need someone to complain to. Keeping it all inside can be maddening. I don’t agree with the comment that people who complain are usually the ones who need to change. I agree that of course there are some out there who always blame others, but there are plenty who are dealing with the mess of someone else. So don’t feel ashamed to complain, there’s a lot of us who are right there with you


Thank you so much


----------

